# Stupid Question about Headphone jack (probably simple answer)



## mrsethprice (Mar 17, 2012)

So this is new and it doesn't seem to matter what Rom i'm on, I don't remember it always being this way.

So I'm listening to something, anything, on headphones. A call comes in. I pull out the headphones and the volume for media only mutes. I then always have to turn it back up when I'm off the call.

It used to remember what volume it was at and restore itself. Is this just me misremembering something or am I just missing some simple setting?


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

its called jack plug in safety, (i am not sure why the rom changed or anything)
if say, you were to plug your phone into an amp, or receiver after a volume adjustment on phone call you sure as hell would know it! especially if the volume was jacked up. voodoo control (from market) has an option to turn it on or off.
personally i like the safety option on the jack.

i have noticed though on the newer aokp builds, if i am listening to mp3's with headphones, if i get a txt the music plays out through my speaker for a split second, then back to phones


----------

